# Piko analog sound board. Any good?



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Noticed a somewhat affordable analog sound board from Piko that uses magnets and reed switches. Just wondering if anyone has experience with it?
From their webpage, their new Mogol sounds great but im unclear if its the same board.

I have a ton of Neodymium Magnets


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They have good sound quality.


----------



## SophieB (Nov 22, 2015)

We've installed a couple of the Piko sound cards. They work and sound good. I think that they are made by SoundTraxx.

Sophie B


----------

